
Crosswalk 23 to be the last Crosswalk release - diminish
https://crosswalk-project.org/blog/crosswalk-final-release.html
======
shams93
The performance is really good for progressive web apps, I installed this
polyphonic drum machine prog web app on my nexus 5x and it runs in airplane
mode and performs as well or even better than a "native android" java app.

